# New to the Gulf-26ft Proline Sportfisher for the RIGS



## Funseekers (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name is Tim (54 yo, married, wife loves offshore fishing too, we live in Dallas). I'm new to Gulf Fishing, I've done most of my fishing in southern Cal & Mexico. I'm working on my 26 ft Proline walk-around Sportfisher getting it ready for the offshore rigs from S. Padre to LA. Just added outriggers, downriggers, bait tank, anchor windlass, etc. 

Looking forward to meeting some new friends here in Texas that are ready to hit the rigs for AJ, wahoo, dorado, tuna, marlin, grouper, etc. Also looking for people with similar type boats that may want to go on trips together and other couples that may want to get together for some trips.

Can anyone give me any info on these areas (offshore rigs from S. Padre to LA.), some good rigs to check out, best places to launch my boat? GPS spots? Anything you may want to share would be appreciated! 

I have read about the weather issues here in the Gulf and it's a lot different than going to Catalina Island or in the Sea of Cortez or off Cabo. Can anyone tell me about the weather issues here in the Gulf, at what point is it not worth going offshore wind/wave heights, etc.

I look forward to sharing some pictures and info as soon as I get the boat out in February! Thanks!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

welcome to the board. your post might get more attention in the bluewater forum. tight lines...


----------



## Funseekers (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

PM sent your way, and welcome


----------



## centex99 (Sep 11, 2010)

PM sent to ya... Welcome to the boards...


----------



## High Slime (Sep 1, 2010)

*26 Proline*

If you want Wahoo, Tuna or Grouper in a 27 Proline you will have to go out of Corpus Christi to get into deeper water closer in for that that small of a boat. You can hit some rigs 15 to 35 miles out of Freeport or Galveston for Snapper and Cobia (Ling) or the Liberty Ship Wreaks may hold some Amber Jacks, but you will have to go further out for the Wahoo, Tuna, Grouper, Amberjack or bigger Red Snapper. Grouper and Red Snapper are closed until summer time and Maui Maui may not be able to be caught until the water warms up. You can catch Kings and Sharks anywhere


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Deeper Water farther west quicker...*

Yep, the water gets deeper around Freeport on West. I've got an older 24' Chaparral rigged out, but with only one newer 150hp Yamaha 4stroke, so don't go past 50 miles or so, and within platform in sight distance. Got a kicker, but found it doesn't really do much when needed on that heavy a boat. Lots to catch out of Galveston and Freeport though. Got a Garmin GPS/Depth finder with the Hot Spots for inshore and offshore along with bunches of maps(with my notes!) Also got the Garmin Homeport software for planning a trip on the computer at home and adding my notes from the "boat box". Yep, I love the offshore too, but don't forget there is lots of really good fishing for trout and redfish inshore including wading from shore if the weather is bad like in the winter. Unfortunately I got waylaid in Huntsville lately...had to move to New Waverly and am too far away from the water to hit it like I did when in Baytown....every week about 3-4 times!! Am going to rectify that soon....JT:texasflag


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*PS on living in Dallas...*

PS...Speaking of being far from the water...Dallas is even moreso....there are several sites to store a boat like yours in either Galveston or Freeport. If you are in the area sometime...will take you to the spots I suggest, but you probably could google them also....most not including trailer storage cost $200-400 per month...this includes water slips or dry storage...farther away on a trailer might be less like in LaPorte for instance runs about $90/month or so...give or take $20. One guy I have fished with had a dry storage and trailer storage for $325/month in Freeport...they would launch and have ready in a slip for you when you arrived....don't know if there was a max. on launchings per month or something like that...just have to google...JT 409-381-0128!tuna!


----------

